
How realistic is to find one lead engineer who knows many prgramming languages? - mayermail1977
My cofounder and I have an app developed for iOS&#x2F;Android plus backend via an outsourced team. 
I am a non-tech cofounder (UX&#x2F;UI&#x2F;marketing guy) and my partner is the tech guy. Even though he is a software engineer by trade, he has been a project manager at Motorola for more than a decade so he does not know enough of the devlopment to touch the code. This is the reason we chose a third party initially and we rather paid for the development of the MVP (or MDP).
We self-financed it (about $55K) and bootstrapped it up until now and it’s time to bring in a lead developer who can finetune and iterate it to meet product&#x2F;market fit and maybe clean up the code here and there if needed. Especially android.
We got some good initial feedback from a few testers, and in general people like the concept of the app (it is a social app) but nothing more. And no traction at all. 
This is the stage where we are heading next:
1.	Iterate to find product&#x2F;market fit
2.	Try to get some traction that is meaningful enough to start fundraising<p>We want to offer equity rather than salary. 
The programming languages that are used are:
Android: Java (strong knowledge)
iOS: Objective C
Server: PHP Cake
DB: MYSQL
Deployment: Jenkins + AWS.
How realistic is it according to your opinion to find such software engineer who knows it all?
Thank You in advance for your honest replies.
======
AppAgency
It's not unrealistic, I personally code on all these technologies (primarily
on iOS and android native), but such engineer can be pretty costly and might
not come on equity only easily.

Minimum experience of such engineer should be 6 to 10 (I'm 10) and they are
either working on a pretty niche good paying job or running their own stuff,
or selling their services as outsourcing firm (I do this, and have team of 30
other developers also).

Apart from this,even if you hire such engineer he would be able to do one
piece only at a time and that's not good for today's time-to-market dynamics.

Also, you've paid already good for MVP (did you hire a local US firm?), I do
most of the MVPs under 10 K, and price increase only when functionality is
large, you don't need to develop things from scratch these days.

nevertheless, my best suggestion to you would be:-

1\. Hire a person as CTO or Tech lead, who know 1 or 2 of technologies you're
looking for, but may not necessarily do all the coding. 2\. His KRAs should be
architecture creation, leading everything tech at company, align business
goals with tech. tasks, hire an execution engineering team, and get the stuff
done by day to day management.

3\. Allow him to vet and hire development agencies or teams, negotiate on
deliverable while you give him a realistic budget, and then give him realistic
development goals.

One guy can't do it all (even if he knows it all), a whole team of mobile dev
inhouse is more costly than hiring a developer agency (it should be a good one
though) so decide accordingly.

Feel free to ask me for any further discussion on topic, my site is
[http://www.agicent.com](http://www.agicent.com).

~~~
mayermail1977
Thanks for your input. We are actually trying to get away from this way of
working because it does not work any more. As we have an MVP, we want to get
towards some initial traction and if feedback leads us to some direction then
take aim in that direction and then if everything goes well then fundraise.
Your type of company has great value early on to get an MVP or MDP but we got
to a point where we want in house people to do it who concentrate only on this
app. I appreciate your feedback though and will keep you in mind.

~~~
AppAgency
I hear you, so apart from hiring an agency, my advise remains stick to
following:-

1\. Hire at least 3 people and not 1. 2\. One Can be senior with an ability to
work on multiple techs, while other 2 can be even fresh engineers (around or
under 6 months of exp in their respective technology i.e android or iOS etc)
and they shall scale themselves up in good company (It's tried and tested by
many entrepreneurs, including myself). 3\. Utilize that senior tech guy more
like CTO, architect, and backbone programmer (one who takes care of DB, APIs,
troubleshooting, guiding, figuring out libraries to use, pros and cons of
various tech. stakes etc) and remaining 2 fresh would do all sort of coding in
less cost.

~~~
mayermail1977
Thanks for your advice!

~~~
AppAgency
np, take care.

------
davelnewton
Depends on what level of knowledge you need.

If it's a run-of-the-mill social app then it shouldn't be too hard finding
someone that knows "enough" to get the job done. I'll say this, though; in
general, the types of people that know it "all" would prefer not to work in
PHP.

~~~
mayermail1977
Thanks Davel for your input. Out of curiousity what would be the one that is
more favorable to PHP. Thanks

~~~
davelnewton
Sarcastically: mostly anything.

Realistically: mostly anything, e.g., Rails, NodeJS, Elixir. Even Java, but
I'd lean away from that from a resource perspective.

------
lsiunsuex
I don't think it's unrealistic. I personally could handle all of that except
the Android part (but it's nothing I couldn't learn)

Many experienced programmers could cover most of it, if not all.

~~~
mayermail1977
Thank you for your input! I really appreciate it. If you don't mind asking me,
when a professional like yourself chooses a programming language to learn,
what are the criteria based on what you make your decision?

~~~
lsiunsuex
iOS and Android are kinda a given. I personally prefer to use their native
languages (Obj-C / Swift and Java) but that's just me not wanting to deal with
interpreters and such from React Native, phonegap, etc... The native languages
are perfectly capable IMO so no need to add another layer of complexity.

Web development is a different issue; If the site needed chat features, I
might choose a Parse server or integrate with Firebase or other realtime NoSQL
servers. Some form of MySQL IMO is always a requirement as eventually, you'll
want to run reports and such and still IMO there isn't a NoSQL server that can
handle it better then an SQL server. Hosting is it's own animal - Rackspace,
AWS, Google Cloud, Microsoft Azure - pick your poison. If you need to keep
server costs low and want to scale quickly - AWS. Don't need to scale quickly
but need a load balancer / cdn / backups - Try Rackspace. Don't need a CDN?
Try Digital Ocean. Tons of different price points; capabilities, etc... I've
run sites on most and most can handle most projects; just depends on specific
business needs and experience of the sys admin. Some don't like the complexity
of AWS; some are ok with it. Some prefer DO; some want Windows servers (Azure)

~~~
davelnewton
The point of React Native and the like isn't that the native environment isn't
"capable", it's that writing and maintaining two codebases is a different type
of complexity that isn't always worth the tradeoff.

